# Opening Morning Duck Hunting - New Camera



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I finally joined the DSLR world when my lovely bride gave me a T2i as a wedding present. I am not ready to plunk down big bucks on a lens just yet so I rented a 70-200mm f4.0l IS from borrowlenses.com to try out. Only problem is now I have to figure out how to pay for a $1000 lens, because I don't want to be without it ever again! All of these are straight out of the camera, no post processing at all yet. And I know I should have been shooting in RAW+jpeg, doh!

These pics are from opening morning at our lease near Bowie and I will make a seperate post for Sunday. I am brand new to this 'real' photography thing so any and call comments and C&C are welcome. Don't worry, I have tough skin!

My boss' dog Sam bringing one back









C'ya Later









Those are all widgeon in the sunrise









I liked this series, first duck hunt and one of the first retrieves for Molly


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

*Opening Day, cont'd*

Sam charging out after another one









Trying to get the swat shot









Success!









And the retrieve









Sam again, looking tired of having her pic taken 









Molly with a drake widgeon


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice!!! and congrats on the new camera. The 70-200 F4 IS is a good lens to work with, and they are pricey.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like the first and last photo. Nice photo. It seems that all the great lens are quite pricey.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh oh, MilosMaster... You're in trouble now! A 70-200mm is just the start :smile:

Welcome to the "I've got to have another lens club".

Good pix!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

#5,#6 and the last one are my favorites. I would love just to tag along for a duck hunting trip with some labs. I've always wanted to get pics of this type of thing.


----------



## BullRed1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice pics...


----------

